# Noob Audio Interface Question



## Loden Reinheim (Oct 3, 2018)

I have a soundblaster zxr soundcard () and I was wondering if getting an audio interface would be worth it, with any improvement in sound quality or latency/processing.

Would getting something not a deep dive financially like a focusrite scarlette be an improvement(in terms of sound quality, taking load off my CPU) or a waste because I already have a soundcard?

One thing I've noticed is that I getting buzzing coming through my monitors when I'm doing anything graphically intensive like gaming, and I suspect its interference from the fan of my graphics card leaking into the soundcard/wires right next to it on the motherboard(although this isn't a problem when I'm composing).


----------



## Pictus (Oct 5, 2018)

The Scarlett will not off load anything from your CPU and the USB
versions probably will have worse latency, but better sound quality.
See https://www.gearslutz.com/board/showpost.php?p=13368351&postcount=2186


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 14, 2018)

Loden Reinheim said:


> I have a soundblaster zxr soundcard () and I was wondering if getting an audio interface would be worth it, with any improvement in sound quality or latency/processing.
> 
> Would getting something not a deep dive financially like a focusrite scarlette be an improvement(in terms of sound quality, taking load off my CPU) or a waste because I already have a soundcard?
> 
> One thing I've noticed is that I getting buzzing coming through my monitors when I'm doing anything graphically intensive like gaming, and I suspect its interference from the fan of my graphics card leaking into the soundcard/wires right next to it on the motherboard(although this isn't a problem when I'm composing).




I've always used onboard sound for gaming and audio interface for DAW. Life is less complicated that way.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 12, 2018)

Pictus said:


> The Scarlett will not off load anything from your CPU and the USB
> versions probably will have worse latency, but better sound quality.
> See https://www.gearslutz.com/board/showpost.php?p=13368351&postcount=2186




About had it with my id14.

RME Babyface Pro is the pick for USB then, eh?


----------



## Pictus (Nov 12, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> About had it with my id14.
> RME Babyface Pro is the pick for USB then, eh?



For USB, that would be my choice.


----------



## bill5 (Nov 12, 2018)

Loden Reinheim said:


> I have a soundblaster zxr soundcard () and I was wondering if getting an audio interface would be worth it, with any improvement in sound quality or latency/processing.
> 
> Would getting something not a deep dive financially like a focusrite scarlette be an improvement(in terms of sound quality, taking load off my CPU) or a waste because I already have a soundcard?
> 
> One thing I've noticed is that I getting buzzing coming through my monitors when I'm doing anything graphically intensive like gaming, and I suspect its interference from the fan of my graphics card leaking into the soundcard/wires right next to it on the motherboard(although this isn't a problem when I'm composing).



You question isn't specific enough to give a firm answer IMO. What kind of music are you tracking (audio? MIDI? both? # of inputs needed?)? What's your budget? etc


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 12, 2018)

bill5 said:


> You question isn't specific enough to give a firm answer IMO. What kind of music are you tracking (audio? MIDI? both? # of inputs needed?)? What's your budget? etc



Both. I record electric bass/guitar via Radial J48. Amp sims inside S1 Pro 4.1.1.

Acoustic instruments and voice with an adequate large diaphragm condenser mic.

2 inputs with ADAT expansion is good.

i like the 2 headphones of the RME BFP. i assume both can be used at once, but not independently.

i see retail for the BFP at about $750 - doable. hopefully a BF deal will pop up.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 12, 2018)

$636 with 15% off.

seems like a fair deal.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 12, 2018)

The Scarlett or behringer audio interfaces are good at a good price. 
Will be a good improvement.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 12, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> The Scarlett or behringer audio interfaces are good at a good price.
> Will be a good improvement.



i had a Scarlett 18i8 gen 1 before i got the id14.

the new Gen 2 18i8 has some nice features and is supposedly low latency.

Behringer... um, no.


----------



## bill5 (Nov 12, 2018)

Behinger...um, yes.  They have really upped their game; they are no longer the wal-mart of audio equipment FYI.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 12, 2018)

bill5 said:


> Behinger...um, yes.  They have really upped their game; they are no longer the wal-mart of audio equipment FYI.



perhaps.

i bought one of their ADAT expansions (ADA8200) for my id14.

2 channels didn't work.

build quality was awful.

this was last year. if that is their "upped game" - no thanks.

but i appreciate the reminder about the Scarlett - doesn't get high on the Gearslutz list, but reviews show the latency at 128 buffers around 7ms.

blows the id14 away.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 13, 2018)

bought the BFP!!!

onward.


----------



## Ben H (Nov 13, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> bought the BFP!!!
> 
> onward.



Nice. That is next on my shopping list too!!!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 13, 2018)

Ben H said:


> Nice. That is next on my shopping list too!!!



gonna keep my id14 as my live interface.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 19, 2018)

just received and hooked up the Babyface Pro.

a slight learning curve with Totalmix.

but, holy cow!

A+++

guitar/bass amp sims sound great and the latency is MUCH better than the id14.

snappy.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 19, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> just received and hooked up the Babyface Pro.
> 
> a slight learning curve with Totalmix.
> 
> ...


Excellent. This is something I find myself wondering about from time to time. My interface is nothing special and I wonder how much I'd notice a difference. I'm guessing I would by comments and threads on the subject but right now can't justify it. So you notice a difference in the actual sound? That interests me more than latency.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 19, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Excellent. This is something I find myself wondering about from time to time. My interface is nothing special and I wonder how much I'd notice a difference. I'm guessing I would by comments and threads on the subject but right now can't justify it. So you notice a difference in the actual sound? That interests me more than latency.



i notice a huge difference in the sound over the id14 and from what i remember of my old Scarlett 18i8.

need to load some orch. templates and compare resource usage.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 19, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Excellent. This is something I find myself wondering about from time to time. My interface is nothing special and I wonder how much I'd notice a difference. I'm guessing I would by comments and threads on the subject but right now can't justify it. So you notice a difference in the actual sound? That interests me more than latency.



you may want to have a listen to the id22 or maybe to the id44 if you want to spend a bit more. i haven't heard the new babybace pro tbh, but I doubt it does sound a lot better than the audients.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 19, 2018)

MarcelM said:


> you may want to have a listen to the id22 or maybe to the id44 if you want to spend a bit more. i haven't heard the new babybace pro tbh, but I doubt it does sound a lot better than the audients.




could be i'm simply getting better levels with the BFP.

i haven't done any tests.

all i can say is i am initially more pleased with the BFP over the id14.

also, i was constantly having problems with the Audient.

Support made an effort to help, but in the end i was always wondering what problem i would encounter next with my interface.

not a good way to work.

i find your comment curious since you mentioned you hadn't heard the BFP.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 19, 2018)

Well, I’ve had no problems like that with my interface to date and for that reason I’m not in a hurry to mess about. It does the job for me right now.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 19, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Well, I’ve had no problems like that with my interface to date and for that reason I’m not in a hurry to mess about. It does the job for me right now.



couldn't agree more.

don't mess with what works.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 20, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> could be i'm simply getting better levels with the BFP.
> 
> i haven't done any tests.
> 
> ...



well, I had the normal babyface once and besides of the drivers it really was nothing special. audioquality was a lot better on the id22. also I read a lot about interfaces and afaik there is nothing sounding better up to 1k$ as an audient id 22. they also recently released new drivers with the release of the id44 which give better latency.

I just wanted to chime in to give another option since you get the best latency with RME, but for sure not the best AD/DA. you can read on gearslutz about it for example. no offense anyway or anything.
personally I think RME is overpriced and there are better options if you really don't need that super low latency.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 20, 2018)

MarcelM said:


> well, I had the normal babyface once and besides of the drivers it really was nothing special. audioquality was a lot better on the id22. also I read a lot about interfaces and afaik there is nothing sounding better up to 1k$ as an audient id 22. they also recently released new drivers with the release of the id44 which give better latency.
> 
> I just wanted to chime in to give another option since you get the best latency with RME, but for sure not the best AD/DA. you can read on gearslutz about it for example. no offense anyway or anything.
> personally I think RME is overpriced and there are better options if you really don't need that super low latency.



No offense taken.

Good discussions are never a bad thing.

I had the latest drivers for the Audient.

No difference other than the mixer app.

The RME Totalmix (while reviewed as aging in some articles) stomps the Audient v4.

No change in latency. I even asked Audient support about v4 driver latency - they said,

"No change."

I scoured the Gearslutz thread before i bought it.

The orig Babyface and the Pro are different devices altogether - like you, from what i read. I don't have actual experience with the BF.

That's my only issue with forum discussions, comments/criticisms tend to be regurgitated from other posts/threads without actual experience with a product.

All i can say is my overall experience with the Babyface Pro is head-and-shoulders above the id14.

I can't, and won't, speak about the id22 that you are using to compare with the original Babyface (!) since i've never used it.

Headroom and dynamic range are incredible with the BF Pro.

I'll pull some specs to compare.

Plus i got it at a pretty good discount. Not close to the $749 retail and tax.

Worth every penny - for me, as i need the low latency for guitar and bass work ITB.

Beyond that, even though you seem to feel it isn't a critical aspect, i think low latency (and ZERO latency with hardware FX) provides a generally superior experience.

As we like to say,

YMMV


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 21, 2018)

Engineered a recording session last night with the Babyface Pro - after only a day learning the Totalmix software.

Exceeded expectations, flawless execution and incredible sound quality.

Artists were stunned and beyond pleased.

I got more recording dates from them.

The BFP converters got some negative traction in the forums that gets perpetually spewed.

I'd like to see someone pick out different interfaces in a lineup based on the converters.

comical.


----------

